# Applecare à l'étranger



## Darkmaster60 (6 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une question concernant l'applecare.
J'ai acheté mon iphone en Italie, et j'ai la possibilité d'acheter un applecare en France (depuis l'iphone directement)
J'ai plusieurs question par rapport à l'applecare :

Est-il possible d'acheter un applecare sur le store Américain et de l'utiliser sur l'iphone ? (par exemple en changeant la région, je sais que le telephone propose directement si on veut souscrire un applecare)
Je vois pleins d'annonces sur ebay concernant les applecare étranger, est-ce valable chez nous ?

Merci pour vos retours


----------

